# 'Reasonably priced' Well for an Omega Leather!



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Well this must prove I like my Seamaster. As nice as the Hirsch is, I felt the little chap should have a genuine Omega of some sort. So seeing as I've still got the nice Black Hirsch Aristo to put it on. I decided to look for a really deep, rich brown Omega leather. Being an early new century Seamy I did not want anything to modern. So I have chosen a vintage look one which I think should go well with the older wave pattern dial and deeply curved case (as opposed to more angular case design, of the Aqua Terra for example).

Plus with William saying that a genuine Omega Leather even a new old stock one smells just like standing in the hoe makers shop, then I just had to try one! :yes:

So found this should be here tomorrow (might wrap it for Christmas).

http://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/omega-watch-straps/products/omega-vintage-leather-watch-strap-and-buckle-in-brown?variant=516212581


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks about right. :thumbsup:

A few years ago Cousins had a load of similar straps on sale. A large number of Omega straps seemed to come on the market in the U.K. and Europe back then.

Later,
William


----------

